# Opinions on this pup?



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Hi,

Total newbie here. I've had German shepherds for years, but have never shown in AKC conformation as I've always had German-bred working lines. 

The other day my pup free-stacked in front of me while I had my camera (which was shocking), so I posted the photo. A couple of GSD enthusiasts told me she has good conformation and could be shown in the AKC ring. Honestly, it never even occurred to me to show a working dog, but tell me what you think. It wasn't even on my radar to show her in conformation, I'd planned on doing AKC obedience with her. She is pictured here at 4.5 months old.



















I tried to get a photo of her in motion, but this was the best I could do:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice, balanced pup . . . ever thought of trying an SV style show?


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

beautiful dog, love the coat!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Guardyan said:


> Nice, balanced pup . . . ever thought of trying an SV style show?


I thought of that too, but there are a lot more AKC shows than SV shows and to be honest, I was just curious to see if a working dog could show in AKC. I know most people don't show their working dogs, but maybe they should?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I say go for it It's a great learning experience for both you and the dog..Find a place to take handling classes

I used to show my ddr/american lined male, did well, I got bored with it, and stopped when he was around 2.5 But I LOVED the learning aspect all the ins and outs


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm going to give it a try (AKC that is) I'm taking confirmation classes from my local club and Singe is getting a lot of compliments, so we'll see how it goes.
Good luck if you do decide to go for it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, more WL's need to represent in the ring...I had my pup in a UKC conformation show and the judge was impressed with him...not me so much~I had never been to a conformation show and had no clue on handling/running in the ring. Karlo just trotted along side me with his face focused on mine. If I cared, I would have been humiliated!
Your pup looks really nice!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think that the smaller shows are actually better. The judges at our local show commented on how much nicer it was - all the handlers were smiling and friendly with each other. Good-natured competition without the drama you hear about in the confirmation world.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have heard horror stories about how ompetitive and cutthroat the GSD rings can be, but honestly, even if she came in dead last, I just think it would be neat to have a working dog in the conformation ring. But I would only do it if my pup is truly correct in conformation and shows well, otherwise it's pointless.

We are joining a conformation class, unfortunately there are no GSD people in it, so while they can help get me informed and practiced with what I need to do, I haven't been able to get a good, experienced evaulation of my pup. 

The breeder, of course, is biased. 

I have to say, she doesn't look to me like AKC conformation GSDs so I don't know if she could actually be competitive unless I got a professional handler. Even then, I'm not sure if I could afford the time and money... but it's fun to think about. 

Here are a few more photos. Personally, I think she's quite pretty, and she has a temperament to die for. Confident, spirited, outgoing. I think that attitude would probably help her show well if we decided to go for it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think she looks fabulous, but I'm biased for the working lines as well. 
Thankfully one of our club members used to breed GSDs so she is a ton of help. She is also hapy to give a breeder's perspective on how Singe is growing.
Like I said, I think that small shows would be good to get your feet wet. Get some experience under your belt if nothign else.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont know anything about conformation (hence why i ask on here! lol) but i can honestly say that is one GORGEOUS pup and i would definitely say go for it! I seriously think you would have a shot with her.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There is a show coming up in Gridley, CA in June, which is close to where I live. My pup will be just a few days shy of 6 months by that date, so we can't enter, but we are definitely planning to go and hopefully talk to some breeders/handlers. Do you think anyone would be willing to talk to me, with my working dog??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why wouldn't they talk w/ you, other than maybe feeling intimidated by a gorgeous WL, that may become competition.

I think judges are biased to the SL's OR they may see a WL as a breath of fresh air compared to the cookie cutter GSD's they see over and over.
Is there a puppy fun match after the show you can enter, just for the experience?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I think judges are biased to the SL's OR they may see a WL as a breath of fresh air compared to the cookie cutter GSD's they see over and over.


That's kind of what I'm thinking! 

We looked for puppy matches, but there are none in my area anytime soon.


----------

